

Glose: A New Ebook Reader that Turns Reading into a Social Experience - collision
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/13/glose-is-a-new-ebook-reader-to-turn-reading-into-a-social-experience/

======
julien_c
Hi HN,

I'm a cofounder and CTO at Glose. Please let us know if any questions or
feedback! We're very excited to be launching and trying to reinvent the way we
read books :)

Download link for iOS:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/glose/id896681871?ls=1&mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/glose/id896681871?ls=1&mt=8)

~~~
dang
This comment was briefly auto-killed because it was a duplicate of your
previous comment. Seeing that pointed us to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8602254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8602254),
which was penalized as a voting ring.

Since we don't want duplicate threads on the same page and the Show HN is
obviously more of a primary source, we've turned off the ring detector on that
one and will treat this one as a dupe.

------
minimaxir
Please don't ask people to upvote on Twitter, and especially don't tell people
how to bypass the voting ring filter. [EDIT: tweet deleted]

Also, you submitted a Show HN today. No reason to submit two different links.

~~~
julien_c
Just FYI I didn't submit this one, @collision did

